# دراسة عامة للمناطق الجبلية



## gros (17 يوليو 2010)

دراسة عامة للمناطق الجبلية 

1- تعريف المناطق الجبلية
قبل التطرق إلى خصائص المناطق الجبلية نعرج على بعض التعاريف منها :
إن الجبال هي إحدى الأماكن الهشة والتي تهيئتها يجب أن توفق بين الأهداف المتناقضة:
- التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية المبنية على الأنشطة الدائمة والمنتجة.
- إعطاء قيمة للقدرات السياحية .
- حماية الأماكن الطبيعية .
كما يعرف بأنه منطقة حيث ظروف الحياة أكثر صعوبة .
والجبال هي مناطق مرتفعة تمثل ظاهرة تضاريسية تتسم بخصائص معينة تنفرد بها وتميزها عن السهول 
والوديان .
2- خصائص المناطق الجبلية 
من خلال التعاريف التي ذكرناها بخصوص المناطق الجبلية نستطيع استنباط مجموعة من الخصائص
والمميزات التي تنفرد بها هذه المناطق عن غيرها وهي:
- تمتاز المناطق الجبلية بالارتفاع والانحدار الشديدين.
- تمتاز المناطق الجبلية ببيئة مناخية مميزة .
- تمتاز تربتها وصخورها بالانجراف والانزلاق .
- تتميز المناطق الجبلية بمشهد حضري مميز.
- تعاني المناطق الجبلية من الزيادة في الرطوبة خاصة مع الغطاء النباتي الكثيف.
3- استعمالات المناطق الجبلية
- أنشأت بعض المدن القديمة فوق المناطق الجبلية لضمان المراقبة والدفاع عن نفسها.
- تستعمل بعض المناطق الجبلية كمقالع للحجارة.
 - يمكن استعمال المناطق الجبلية في التعمير مع الالتزام ببعض الضوابط التقنية.
- كما يمكن استعمالها في المجال الترفيهي والسياحي.
- كما يمكن أن تمارس فيها عدة رياضات كالتزلج و التسلق.
- كما تستعمل بعض المناطق الجبلية لغرس الأشجار.
 4- المعايير التقنية لاستغلال المناطق الجبلية 
4-1- توصيات خاصة بالبناءات علي الأراضي الجبلية 
يعتبر الانحدار العائق الأول الذي يعترضنا أثناء عملية التصميم حيث يصعب إعطاء التصاميم شكلها العادي والمنسجم مع شكل الأرض خلافا لما هو عليه في الأراضي المستوية فالحل عادتا هو تقليل قدر الإمكان من تشوه الأرضية لخلق شكل مستوي ، أو الاعتماد علي أساسات خاصة لتدارك الفارق بين المستوى ومنحنى التسوية . وفي الوقع فان خصوصية الأراضي الجبلية يجب أن تترجم بفكرة أو تصور متكيف مع الأحجام المقابلة وذلك بالاعتماد علي بعض الحلول .
- أنشاء بناءات ذات أساسات وتدية .
- أنشاء بناءات نصف مردومة .
- اختيار مواد البناء المناسبة .
ا- أساسات الأبنية : 
أن الأساسات في مثل هذه المناطق يجب آن تدرس بعناية لأنه في هذه الحالات القوى الموجودة أو محصلات القوى الموجودة ليست دائما عمودية ، وذلك بوجود ظواهر جديدة ( الانجراف ، الانزلاق ، الانهيار ...... الخ ) 
ب- توجيه وتوزيع البناءات وكيفية الوصول إليها : 
يجب توجيه البناءات وتوزيعها توزيعا جيدا ، بكيفية تضمن لهذه الأخيرة الشروط اللازمة من رؤية وتهوية وتشميس .مع ألأخذ بعين الاعتبار الشكل المورفولوجي للمنطقة، وكذلك إيجاد طريقة تقنية لسيولة وسهولة الحركة الميكانيكية مع اختيار أماكن التوقف بوضعيات مختلفة حسب وضعية السكن والفضاء المحيط به.
4-2 – توصيات خاصة بالطرق والشبكات المختلفة :
 عند انجاز الطرق والشبكات المختلفة لا بد من الدراسة التقنية الجيدة والإلمام بكل ما يخص هذه الأرضية وبنيتها من جيولوجيا وغطاء نباتي وحركة المياه السطحية ونوع التربة وخصائصها الميكانيكية 
أ – الطرق : إن طبيعة وسمك مواد الانجاز الخاصة بالطرق في الراضي الجبلية تختلف ع تلك المستعملة في الأراضي المنبسطة العادية ، وذلك لضمان التكيف وحتى تقاوم جميع الجهود التي تؤثر عليها وذلك حسب الميول والمناخ السائد .
ب – شبكات الصرف : 
ان الارضي الجبلية ذات الميول والانحدارات تحتاج شبكات الصرف بها الي عدد كبير من المشعبات وعليه يجب دراسة المقاطع الطولية للطرق دراسة جيدة ووضع تجهيزات تحتية وحلول تقنية للتحكم في جريان المياه السطحية ، مع اختيار نوع الشبكة الذي يتلاءم مع الارضية وطبيعة المشروع .
ج – شبكة تزويد بالمياه الصالحة لشرب : 
ان هدا النوع من الشبكات له من الضرورة الملحة مندو بداية المشروع لتعيين اماكن جلب المياه وطرق ضخها وضمان التوزيع الحسن والمنظم وحسن دراسة الارضية خاصة الارضيات الجبلية اين يكون من ضروري انشاء خزانات توازن ، ويجب ان تخضع نقاط الربط في الشبكة للمراقبة من طرف المصالح المختصة .
4-3 - معالجة الفضاءات الجماعية :
إن أعمال التهيئة من طرق وساحات وغطاء نباتي وإنارة يجب الجمع والتنسيق بينها أثناء عملية التصميم فطبيعة الاراضي الجبلية وما توفره من مميزات علي عكس الاراضي المنبسطة يمكن ان تعطي لنا مشروعا ناجحا .
والفضاء الجماعي يحدد نوعية حي سكني او حتى المدينة هذا ما يجعلنا نتساءل 
هل الفضاء الجماعي في المناطق الجبلية يختلف عنه في المناطق المستوية ؟
الجواب بنعم وذلك للاسباب التالية .
- الفضاء الجماعي علي قمة الجبل يصلح لإقامة نصب تذكاري وظيفي أفضل منه علي الارض مستوية .
- في الاراضي الجبلية يمكن تزويد الفضاءات الجماعية لمدرجات او سلالم أي ان التغير أي ان التغيير في المستوى يعطي او يضفي بعد نفسي علي المستعملين والوصول الي ديناميكية او فضول عمراني بفضل فارق المستوى علي عكس الاراضي المنبسطة .
*اثر العناصر الطبيعية علي الفضاء الجماعي :
إن الفضاء الجماعي لا يتكون فقط من العناصر المادية ( المصنفة أو المستخدمة من طرف الإنسان ) بل يتكون كذلك من العناصر البيئية الطبيعية والتي يجب أن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار أثناء عملية التصميم .
4-4 - الإسناد
علماً بأن المناطق الجبلية تمتاز بالانجراف ولتفادي هذه الظاهرة يوصي باستعمال جدران الإسناد والتي تختلف باختلاف مادة تصنيعها فمنها اسنادات بالخرسانة المسلحة المزفتة أو مسبقة الصنع أو الحجارة .
*كيفية القيام بعملية الإسناد 
إن عملية الإسناد تنجز بعناصر قادرة علي تحمل جميع القوى والمؤثرات المباشرة والغير مباشرة وتوضع هذه الاسنادات للقضاء أو الحد من القوى الخاصة كالانزلاق والانجراف وخاصة مع وجود الماء. 
 4-5- التوصيات الايكولوجية :
أن المناطق الجبلية تتطلب تطبيق تهيئة وحماية خاصة تعتمد علي الاستغلال الأمثل للإمكانيات الموجودة فيها لتحقيق تنمية مستدامة تأخذ بعين الاعتبار :
- الاستعمال المتوازن للمصادر السياحية ، الحرفية ، تجارية ، زراعية .
- الحفاظ علي التوازن الايكولوجي وبالبيولوجي وحماية المواقع ، المناظر ، الإطار المبني الموجود والمعالم .


----------



## Abu Hammad (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة...


----------



## gros (13 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا*

حبيبي لا شكر على واجب بس هدي المواضيع بدها نشر وتفعيل


----------

